# Safari Zone RP subboard?



## surskitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It'd be fun, even if most people aren't very good.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 7, 2010)

But if most people aren't any good, then it wouldn't be fun!


----------



## Clover (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm totes for it! What do you think about what Verne was saying, starting with a few SZ locations...? In general, how do you think it should kick off? :B


----------



## surskitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd totally post a TOTALLY NOT TEAM ROCKET thread to start it off.

Eh, I'd prefer not SZ locations just because it'd imply that people shouldn't RP in SZ threads.  I think it would be most awesome if the RP board and the main SZ board interacted periodically!


----------

